# WWW - Whinnen Resources



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

New Uranium IPO, 

20c Issue, looks set to open at 40c+

Did anybody get any?

I applied ASAP and don't appear to have gotten any, but I haven't got a refund cheque yet, anyone else apply for some?

Alan?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

Its at 80c  thats a 400% premium to the IPO price!  

And I didn't get any


----------



## alankew (19 April 2007)

Sam after many phone calls to the registry and Bill Witham and being told several times that all 4 applications were successful,still didnt believe i would get any-guess what i got bugger all and they still have my money-same situation with Territory Uranium.Dont you just love IPOs!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

alankew said:


> Sam after many phone calls to the registry and Bill Witham and being told several times that all 4 applications were successful,still didnt believe i would get any-guess what i got bugger all and they still have my money-same situation with Territory Uranium.Dont you just love IPOs!




Any indication on when refund chq's would come?

Also re TUC, I'm still hopeful, or have you already got back refund?


----------



## alankew (19 April 2007)

Sam Whinnen cheques arrived this afternoon.For some reason TUC are hoping to get them out next week(think they have had our money for long enough as i sent the money for TUC before WWW)


----------



## Ken (19 April 2007)

guys,

With IPO's that double and triple on open I know first hand that you only get on if you know the people running and taking funds for the float.

These kind of IPO's are generally filled by instutions, and the brokers get a certain alocation that they are alotted.  So if you can get in contact with the broker actually running the IPO then thats your best bet.

In circumstances when you did get in on a float, the open is generally nothing to write home about.

Its definitley who you know with the ones that double and triple, because they are always well oversubscribed.


----------



## nizar (19 April 2007)

Ken said:


> In circumstances when you did get in on a float, the open is generally nothing to write home about.




Yeh?
Toro i bought because i held oxiana - no worries getting a placement.
AFR i bought coz i held EVE - no worries getting a placement.

I dont think you can generalise it in that way.

But for general public open offers, then through a broker is the best way. Thats what Steve Cohen does as well, but i guess brokers cant really refuse you if your paying them $150m per year in brokerage! 

As usual, the big players are the ones that dominate in this arena.


----------



## ta2693 (22 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Yeh?
> Toro i bought because i held oxiana - no worries getting a placement.
> AFR i bought coz i held EVE - no worries getting a placement.
> 
> ...




150m?
Do you need be that big?
I think 1m a year is enough to ask them to do something for you.


----------



## springhill (22 March 2011)

Been a long time between drinks on the Whinnen thread. Took up a holding today in WWW based on the proposed acquisition of Mystic Sands Pty Ltd, which through it's subsidiary, hold a portfolio of Cu, Au and Ag properties in one of the richest Cu-Au areas, the Atacama mining region of northern Chile. My rationale for entering now is the heat has gone out of the initial annoucement, and have entered on expect SP retracement. To be honest i like this company as they have basically done jack **** for a long time, but preferred to bide their time for a quality potential project to come along.

Sandfire is to become a cornerstone investor (17.1%) and provide ongoing technical advice and support to existing assets and new projects.

WWW is planning to aggressively pursue additional projects, and will raise $7.28m through a placement, to go with their already $3.3m cash holding beforehand. Upon completion of the placement WWW will be fully funded to embark on an aggressive exploration program of the Mystic Sands projects.

All above info is based on shareholder approval.

WWW intends to offer the right to SFR to purchase 70% of it's future mineral production on commercial terms. This right will continue as long as SFR continues to hold >10% WWW shares.

Capital structure of WWW, now and in the future will be as follows;
Current Shares on Issue    70m
Shares to be Issued pursuant to placement 104m   subject to shareholder approval
Shares to be Issued pursuant to acquisition 81m    subject to shareholder approval
Total Shares post transaction  255m                    subject to shareholder approval 

Options;
WWWO    20c exercisable 30/4/13  61m
Unlisted    35c                19/4/12  3.7m
Unlisted    40c                19/4/12  3.7m
Unlisted    20c                30/4/14  22.5m      subject to shareholder approval

Worth researching IMO
Holding @ 11c


----------



## springhill (20 April 2011)

Whinnen has entered a trading halt due to a 'proposed corporate transaction'.
No further info at this point but will post when news arises.


----------



## springhill (27 April 2011)

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110427/pdf/41y7rqcfb0dq9l.pdf

Whinnen announces revised terms for the proposed acquisition of Mystic Sands.

As a foot note, for those that follow directors, WWW is chaired by Nathan McMahon, presumably the same Nathan McMahon who has lead HDG's upward charge and project acquisition.


----------



## springhill (12 May 2011)

WWW announces appointment of CEO and MD, Anthony Greenaway.

*From the announcement.*
"Whinnen Resources Limited (ASX: WWW) (Whinnen or the Company) is pleased to
announce the appointment of Mr Anthony Greenaway as Chief Executive Officer (CEO) and
Managing Director of Whinnen.
Mr Greenaway is a well-regarded industry professional who possesses highly sought after
international mining experience through his employment at executive management levels
with several ASX listed companies including: *Azumah Resources Limited*; *Iron Ore Holdings*,
*BC Iron* and *Platinum Australia Limited*.
In these roles Mr Greenaway has been responsible for exploration/ project development
operations management, with a focus on advancing project through to mining across a range
of commodities including gold, base metals, iron ore and platinum group metals. Having
worked in Southern and Western Africa, Indonesia and throughout Australia, Mr Greenaway
has the diverse management, technical and logistical skills required to effectively and
efficiently run exploration in offshore environments.
Whinnen Chairman Nathan McMahon said, “Whinnen is delighted to welcome Anthony as
CEO of the Company. He brings to Whinnen valuable expertise and knowledge of mineral
exploration and company development.”
“Anthony’s broad skills built on 18 years of experience will be a great asset for Whinnen’s
growth strategy in Chile as well as future company development.”
“The Board congratulates Anthony on his appointment and looks forward to working closely
with him in the future.”
Mr Greenaway’s appointment is effective from 16 May 2011. A summary of the key terms
of the Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director’s employment agreement is
attached in Annexure A.
Yours sincerely
Nathan McMahon
Chairman"


----------



## springhill (14 June 2011)

Whinnen have an independent report by Richard Jeanne, Consulting Geologist, contracted by Whinnen, detailing the perameters and potential of 5 specific targets in it's proposed acquisition of Mystic Sands.
Details are as follows.

*CONDOR*
The Condor property is located in the Ill Region of northern Chile, approx 25 kms northeast of Vallenar.
The tenements cover 3 kms of strike length of a fault zone which defines the north-south trending San Pablo-Calavera Cu-Au-Ag bearing system.
The success of the area lies in the potential to discover similar or better zones of mineralization than as seen at the San Pablo and Calavera mines. Production records for San Pablo report an average grade of 2.6% Cu and 2g/t Au with significant silver. These records did not distinguish between the grades of the oxide or sulphide ores. exploitation came from both underground and open pit workings. An exploration programme of 3500m of drilling at a cost of US$899,500 is recommended.

*NANY*
The Nany property is located in the Ill Region approx 60km northeast of Copiapo.
The Nany vein is a large auriferous quartz vein, it pinches and swells along its strike length where it varies in width between 5 to 50m and can be traced along strike to the northeast for 1km before it disappears below eolian debris at the northern end of the property.
The Nany vein is a steeply dipping epithermal gold-quartz vein with a strike length of over one km.  It is a pinch and swell structure varyingin width from 4 to 50 meters. Sampling carried out by Puna Resources has shown indications of defined ore shoots with gold values ranging from 1 to 21g/t. Surface widths (channel samples) of 4 to 5 meters with gold grades between 4 to 6g/t have been encountered. Given the geological setting the prospect offers the potential to define a resource that will be amenable to both surface and underground mining. Exploration program of 6000m of drilling at a cost of US$1,061,500 is recommended.

*HENRY*
The Henry property is in the Ill Region approx 45km southeast of Vallenar.
The major structural feature of the property is the regionally extensive El Orito fault. This is a NE-SW orientated fault that is part of the Punilla-La Plata fault system that extends from North of Vallenar to Vicuna in the south.
The property exhibits a variety of mineral expressions which may be indicating the presence of the following types of deposits. A bulk mineable, low grade Au deposit in stockworks and breccias within the catchment area of the extensive placer workings. A buried IOCG system (Candelaria or Cerro Negro type) or copper porphyry that may be responsible for the extensive high level hydrothermal alteration and late formation of the quartz-tourmaline-copper breccias, dykes and pipes. Steeply dipping, high grade veins with significant Ag values in widths ranging from 2 to 5m with substantial strike length. Exploration program of 2500m of a drilling at a cost of US$748,00 is recommended.

*AMIGO*
Amigo is located in the Ill Region 30km due east of the port of Caldera.
Amigo prospect lies immediately to the west of the north striking Atacama fault zone and its associated W-SW striking splay fault system. The latter has had a major impact on the geology and mineralizing processes of the Amigo prospect and the adjacent Algarrobo mining camp.
The potential of Amigo relies on the observed alteration, structure and style of mineralization being analogous to the Punta del Cobre mining district that hosts the world class IOCG deposit of Candelaria. At this point in time there is insufficient data to determine which IOCG model type may be present on the property. It may be a Candelaria model or it may be the less attractive Cerro Negro model. Determining this should be a high priority. An exploration program of 3000m of a drilling at a cost of US$749,250 is recommended.

*DUNDEE*
Dundee is located in the Ill Region approx 35km W-NW of Copiapo.
The structure hosting the vein srtikes sub N-S and dips 70 degrees due E. It is about 2 to 6m wide at surface but opens up to around 4 to 6m at a depth of about 50m. The strike length is exposed over a distance of about 400m.
The mineralized vein at Robote Mine (Robote was an operating mine in the 1940's) is the principle target at Dundee. Angled drill holes across the mineralized structure and vein system are proposed to determine the depth and strike potential of this Au bearing system. An exploration program of 1500m of drilling at a cost of US$341,750 is recommended


----------



## springhill (6 July 2011)

Whinnen Resources due to feature on BRR today, no time has been set yet.

http://www.brr.com.au/


----------



## springhill (7 July 2011)

Whinnen releases investor presentation, all projects set to fire up this quarter and be completed in staggered timing from early to mid 2012. Should be high news flow commencing soon. Very excited about this one.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110706/pdf/41zmxqhplc5w4c.pdf


----------



## springhill (1 August 2011)

Whinnen Resources gets a mention at Diggers and Dealers via Sandfire's Karl Simich.

http://www.miningweekly.com/article...ion-when-degrussa-starts-producing-2011-08-01


----------



## springhill (12 August 2011)

These guys do not mess around! Drilling has commenced at the Nany-Varas gold project in Chile, just 4 weeks after restructuring of Whinnen was approved at an Extraordinary General Meeting.
3-4,000m of diamond drilling is planned to test a 1km length of epithermal quartz vein.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110812/pdf/420c0fnhfmzqjx.pdf

Media article on the matter here.

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...nes-at-nany-varas-project-in-chile-18613.html


----------



## mr. jeff (15 August 2011)

Comparatively large volume today and things might start to heat up.
Announced drilling as has been mentioned already by the faithful lone springhill, well done for keeping the stream going.
Further, there was coverage in the resources magazine of the Australian this weekend which discussed their program and the deal with SFR, so that may have piqued the publics interest a little. Lets see where this goes....

Good luck!


----------



## jancha (5 December 2011)

springhill said:


> These guys do not mess around! Drilling has commenced at the Nany-Varas gold project in Chile, just 4 weeks after restructuring of Whinnen was approved at an Extraordinary General Meeting.
> 3-4,000m of diamond drilling is planned to test a 1km length of epithermal quartz vein.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110812/pdf/420c0fnhfmzqjx.pdf
> ...




Springhill are you still following this one? Noticed their hasn't been any volume or interest of late. Any reason for the sudden loss of interest. They still have further drill holes to complete yes?


----------



## springhill (26 December 2011)

jancha said:


> Springhill are you still following this one? Noticed their hasn't been any volume or interest of late. Any reason for the sudden loss of interest. They still have further drill holes to complete yes?




Hi jancha, this is my busy time of year so can't keep tabs on things as diligently as I would like, but a 5c spec that is cashed up, with 5 tenements to drill and a cornerstone investor like SFR? I can't see alot of downside, much like poker you weigh up the risk/reward equation and make your judgement from there.
Having said that, i am extremely tolerant to risk, so walk a fine line between pleasure and pain.
What are your thoughts at this point?


----------

